# zoloft giving me random boner



## Jayce1219 (May 8, 2013)

This is a serious question, is this normal?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yes. SSRI's cause vasodilation which improves blood flow. That's also why they regularly cause flushing, as well as make you feel warm (or downright hot)

Another interesting tidbit about the the improved vasodilation: if you're into fitness or bodybuilding (or any intense sport really), you'll also notice your muscles pumping full with blood quicker.

NRI's cause the opposite, vasoconstriction. Which then can result in no more boners and feeling cold.

I vaguely remember SRI's also act on nitric oxide (which would also improve erections) but of this I'm not 100% sure.

What is ****ing annoying though is that the same meds improving your boners, make sex less enjoyable and climaxing a feat of endurance! :teeth


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

But then how come SSRIs seem to cause erectile dysfunction?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> But then how come SSRIs seem to cause erectile dysfunction?


I've never heard that to be honest, usually it's just anorgasmia. Either way, serotonin's action on different receptors can cause a huge variance in results.

But to the OP. As long as it's not priapism you should be alright. Zoloft can cause priapism where you get a good permanent erection. So if it lasts over 4 hours it's time to hit the ER. Hah


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Ben12 said:


> But then how come SSRIs seem to cause erectile dysfunction?


The only reason I can think of atm is being unable to become aroused sufficiently or entirely?

I always had improved erections on them, the random boners and sometimes priapism as well, aroused or not.

Unfortunately, my swole 'brick stick' cost me my last serious relationship after being unable to blow my load after a 2h long BJ, true story I'm afraid. The poor girl probably still has jaw issues :teeth


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> Yes. SSRI's cause vasodilation which improves blood flow. That's also why they regularly cause flushing, as well as make you feel warm (or downright hot)
> 
> Another interesting tidbit about the the improved vasodilation: if you're into fitness or bodybuilding (or any intense sport really), you'll also notice your muscles pumping full with blood quicker.
> 
> ...


Maybe that why I was able to do 120-140 pushups on SSRI it increased my endurance but it lowered my baseline for strength. Rebuilding from that lower baseline made me even stronger from lower stress and improved bloodpressure with an antidepressant effect of not giving up.

It was interesting one day I went to my friends house he had a benchpress alsudden I was benching 240 like nothing. It was shocking and weird. It so long ago I don't even believe it anymore myself o.o


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I've never heard that to be honest, usually it's just anorgasmia. Either way, serotonin's action on different receptors can cause a huge variance in results.
> 
> But to the OP. As long as it's not priapism you should be alright. Zoloft can cause priapism where you get a good permanent erection. So if it lasts over 4 hours it's time to hit the ER. Hah


Dude I had priapism from ritalin and cipralex. I went to the ER. I thought my penis was dead. All the ER people laugh at me the docter even examine my penis.

I did have a erection for like 8 hours. Priapism is only a problem if it doesn't go away. Eventually my boner died down. But my penis was in so much pain. I got scared and went to the ER. It didn't work right for a couple weeks after that. Nasty startup side effect from combining the 2 meds.

Now that I think of it I've probably damage the vascular structure in my penis from those stupid meds. I thought I turned into a women. I was planning on killing myself if that permamently made me important.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Every SSRI except cipralex and celexa have caused erectile dysfunction for me. I thought this was a very common side effect from SSRIs?


----------



## vvv (Mar 22, 2011)

Jayce1219 said:


> This is a serious question, is this normal?


Wank it off mate


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Every SSRI except cipralex and celexa have caused erectile dysfunction for me. I thought this was a very common side effect from SSRIs?


yeah, i'm pretty sure it is. it's listed as a frequent side effect for, like, all ssris...

take webmd's side-effect profile on celexa as an arbitrary example - 
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-8603-Celexa+Oral.aspx?drugid=8603&drugname=Celexa+Oral&pagenumber=6


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I got that too when I was on Zoloft.. Zoloft has slight but meaningful dopamine reuptake inhibiting properies as well as blocking the reuptake of serotonin like other ssris making zoloft unique in that regard. which I always attributed to getting random "boners"


----------

